# Can Clomid cause hypertension?



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

I was wondering if the hormones can cause your BP to rise?
It's just that a few years ago i was on the pill (had been for 15 years) and suddenly started getting symptoms of BP probs -turned out it was VERY high, and had to come off the pill - told i could never take it again (oh the irony now!!) anyway im having a few similar symptoms again and wondered if Clomid acts similarly on the body, ie estogen is affected etc.. ?!  

I'm ony on my 2nd cycle of 50mg. I couldnt even take the mini pill though


----------



## sweet kitty (May 15, 2005)

i cant tell you really hun .. i would either ask your gp/ consultant  sorry i cant help ...


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

hi

i would make an appointment with your gp to get his advice 
better to be safe 

xx


----------



## petal pie (Jan 27, 2006)

Guess checking with your gp is the best thing to do. I would be interested in the response as i too was on the pill for 5 yrs which caused my bp to increase i'm sure
Petal pie x


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Jocole ~ Do you have PCOS??

The reason I ask is I had very high blood pressure and headaches on the pills, It wasn't until I came off the pill that I was diagnosed with PCOS but I have read recently that high blood pressure is also one of the symptoms of PCOS, I hadn't heard this before! I asked because your profile mentions sporadic OV

If you do have PCOS this could be the cause of your symptoms returning Hun.

Nicky x x x


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Thanks all,

Nicky, no i havent been dg with PCOS, i had x3 day 21 tests done last year and ovulated on one of them??! my endo spec didnt think i had any problems, except dont ovulate regulary - hence the Clomid!?

Im not too worried at the mo, symptoms not v bad - but curious if others get any?

Jo x


----------

